# New Cichlid



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

How big is it?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Beautiful fish.

Like p45 said, how big? Looks to be about 4-5 inches.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

very nice pick up hydro. Rd's are a great cichlid, one of my favorites. Is this your first cichlid?









Mark


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

He's about 8-9inches.

This is about my 10th cichlid. I've had convicts,jd's,rd's,midas,and a texas.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Like I said before, beautiful fish.

What else is in there with him?

How was the Midas you had?

I love Midas'.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Midas is still kicking. Starting to look like a rd though









He's by himself at the moment, I had a sunfish in there, but they were punking each other and I didnt want the sunfish to damage the rd's fins. I might try some zebra danios.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

Damn!

Not sure what kind of sunfish you got in there, but if it's a gill, get him out.

He'll most likely rip that RD up.

I have kept bass and gills, and I was astounded how mean and agressive they were. I guess because they were native and I caught them everyday I didn't respect them, but man bass and gills are badass mofos in a tank!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fish - expect to see some aggression


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> nice fish - expect to see some aggression


 Already seeing it


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes another fellow RD ownder! Nice fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > nice fish - expect to see some aggression
> ...


 whats it been doing?

any chance of a video?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

nice color too


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

You guys want video?

My DV camcorder gets here the 24th, plenty of vids to come then.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

cool videos kick ass


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice rd...heres a question ..i did collect ciclids along time ago.for a hot minute.know i alittle bit about them...but how can you tell the difference from a midas to a rd???????


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

notice on my rd, the jaw and head is more elongated, while a midas' head and jaw and more rounded off.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hydroshutter said:


> notice on my rd, the jaw and head is more elongated, while a midas' head and jaw and more rounded off.


 got'cha ..thats H.S


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Go cichlids Go


----------

